# Miracle Cure.....



## Martin Canty (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## trophywench (Oct 28, 2016)

Ah, I haven't tried dandelion ......

(and wouldn't anyway but surely the mere fact it's name in French is Pissenlit should sound warning bells)


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 28, 2016)

It's old name here was piss-the-bed, which of course, is English for pissenlit.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2016)

You can buy dandelion tea in Holland and Barret. It's full,of vitamins and minerals, and young leaves make a nice salad leaf.

Wear Tena Maxi when consuming...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2016)

I remember being told when I was a kid that picking dandelions would mean you would pee the bed!   I wonder how many other countries associate the flower so closely with this?


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dandelions = piss the bed! 
And there was me thinking that cinnamon was the cure!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 29, 2016)

Does this mean if I drink loads of dandelion and burdock I'll be cured?!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Does this mean if I drink loads of dandelion and burdock I'll be cured?!



Ooh! Dandelion and Burdock, my favourite pop when I was little! 

Fewer side effects than empagliflozin?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Does this mean if I drink loads of dandelion and burdock I'll be cured?!


Burdock is also a mild diuretic. Stimulates lactation as well, though that's of no concern to most of us, and certainly not to me when I was drinking it as a kid. That's a very Northern drink, Stitch. My wife had never heard of it. And I bet a lot of folk on the forum haven't, either. I loved it as a kid.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 29, 2016)

Love love love dandelion and burdock. You can get an alcoholic version now.


----------



## FergusC (Oct 29, 2016)

Alcoholic diuretics, that would get you pi$$ed!


----------



## Amigo (Oct 29, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Burdock is also a mild diuretic. Stimulates lactation as well, though that's of no concern to most of us, and certainly not to me when I was drinking it as a kid. That's a very Northern drink, Stitch. My wife had never heard of it. And I bet a lot of folk on the forum haven't, either. I loved it as a kid.



I have some in my fridge at the moment, it's pretty well known in the north as you say. We love it but I haven't tried the alcofrolic version yet Stitch...sounds interesting!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 29, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I have some in my fridge at the moment, it's pretty well known in the north as you say. We love it but I haven't tried the alcofrolic version yet Stitch...sounds interesting!



I've not tried it yet. Next time I see it I think I might have to.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 29, 2016)

Is that a dandelion in the picture, do you think?  I thought it was a Calendula (marigold).  Which would do equally little for type 1 diabetes, but would probably taste better - dandelion tea doesn't really make you wet the bed, just flushes the kidneys through, but it tastes horrible


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2016)

Alcoholic Dandelion &Burdock is just wrong. D&B is popular in Fitzpatrick's Temperance Bar in Rawtenstall, Lancashire. The only temperance bar left in the UK, a remnant of the Victorian Temperance movement. Still does good business, and has done for more well more than a century. It looks like a pub, but only serves soft drinks that you thought had disappeared with your childhood, Well worth a visit if you are up that way. It's about 30 minutes north of Manchester. (Check for opening, may be closed for refurbishment). 

Not a patch on the Banting, though.


----------



## FergusC (Oct 29, 2016)

Used to nip in for a glass in the old days (pre D), But Their stuff is all too high carb for me these days!
The shoping centre in Rawtenstall/New Astoria was used as scenery for Survivors in 2008 before it was knocked down1


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 30, 2016)

Well, I am not Northern, & I've always had Dandelion & Burdock. Got a diet bottle in the fridge.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 30, 2016)

Diet Dandelion and Burdock is an abomination in the face of humanity. Destroy it.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 30, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Does this mean if I drink loads of dandelion and burdock I'll be cured?!


According to the Spectrum game _Feud_, drinking a lot of dandelion and burdock should give you the ability to teleport!  Hasn't happened to me yet... 

Tesco's NAS D&B is lovely — one of the bottles I always have in the fridge.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> According to the Spectrum game _Feud_, drinking a lot of dandelion and burdock should give you the ability to teleport!  Hasn't happened to me yet...
> 
> Tesco's NAS D&B is lovely — one of the bottles I always have in the fridge.


Good to hear from you @robert@fm  I hope all is OK with you


----------



## Amigo (Oct 30, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Diet Dandelion and Burdock is an abomination in the face of humanity. Destroy it.



And here's me hoping you'd devise a cocktail based on D&B Mikey. You could call it a 'Wet night in Scunthorpe'


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 30, 2016)

Dandelion and burdock is indeed the vilest product ever produced by mankind.  It is more aggressive than the mustard gas used in WW1.  The main difference is however mustard gas does not give you curly teeth and D+B as well as producing this curious effect does also make you wet the bed


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 31, 2016)

Amigo said:


> And here's me hoping you'd devise a cocktail based on D&B Mikey. You could call it a 'Wet night in Scunthorpe'


That's given me an idea....


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 31, 2016)

http://www.hoopersbrew.com/index.php

They do other flavours too!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 31, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> http://www.hoopersbrew.com/index.php
> 
> They do other flavours too!


Ooh, thanks for that, Stitch. Now I've definitely got an idea


----------

